# LED lighting / Plants and Cichlids



## swimwiththefishes

Howdy another post with a question.

I have a 30G - with LED lighting (does that work in anyway with plants in a tank?) Additionally i have 2 African Cichlids in my tank along with some cheapo comm fish is it REQUIRED they have live plants ..i understand they have a veg req but is that in the food used ? or do i need a plant for them to nibble on and will LED lighting work ? i had real plants in my tank years ago but also had different style hood with integrated UV lighting. 

*c/p*

cheers.


----------



## coralbandit

The variety of LEDs is as wide as regular light bulbs now.
There some LEDs that are better then almost any other light out there including metal halide.And there are some that are as useless as an icadescent bulb over the aquarium.
Most African cichlids won't allow plants to grow in the tank,they just eat them up.
a good prepared food with high vegatable content will do fine for most herbivores.
You don't NEED to grow plants and probly couldn't with Africans.


----------



## swimwiththefishes

coralbandit said:


> The variety of LEDs is as wide as regular light bulbs now.
> There some LEDs that are better then almost any other light out there including metal halide.And there are some that are as useless as an icadescent bulb over the aquarium.
> Most African cichlids won't allow plants to grow in the tank,they just eat them up.
> a good prepared food with high vegatable content will do fine for most herbivores.
> You don't NEED to grow plants and probably couldn't with Africans.


Thanks CB - I figured as much on the plant eating  it has been a while and last time i had plants for most of the tank life (they moved picked at them etc) and when i look at different food (content) it varies. so with example, cichlid food is it already designed with knowing they require a higher veg content? what does that fall under in %? I never really paid much attention to it as I typically watch the crude protein. Anyways, I need to do a bit of research just to make sure the cichlids are getting proper balance they are still so young. Also I went to the LFS and i was going to get Blood worms (frozen) and the kid there said NO they want Shrimp brine (frozen)? that sound right to anyone or does it mater?
*c/p*
cheers


----------



## StevenT

As far as plants CB is right. They will eat them and dig them up. Need more info to give advice on food. What kind do you have? There are several different kinds. Mbuna require a lower protein veggie diet while peacocks and haps enjoy a higher protein diet.

I will assume you have Mbuna. These food are perfect for them.
YFS Soft Spirulina Pellets - Fresh Bulk Aquarium Fish Food and Supplies

YFS Veggie Flakes :: Fresh Bulk Aquarium Fish Food and Supplies

You can throw in some of this. They enjoy a variety. 

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Pellets:: Fresh Bulk Aquarium Fish Food and Supplies


----------



## coralbandit

Think OP is cycling with an electric yellow lab and possibly a convict?along with danios.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f13/howdy-howdy-82553.html
Not to sure anyone has explained ins and outs of cichlids to them yet?


----------



## StevenT

One fish will do great in that tank. The others? Well, they will be dead.

Mbuna are very aggressive territorial fish. The Dans don't stand a chance. One AC will take the tank as it's territory and kill the other. A 55 gallon is the minimum for Mbuna.

I'm not an expert but I currently have four tanks and about 150 Mbuna. All tanks are heavily stocked and action pack. Chasing fighting and breeding. Sometimes all three at the same time.


----------



## StevenT

I thought I would go a little more in depth here. Like I said I am no expert so if anyone sees bad info here please correct me.

1. A four foot long 55 gallon tank is the minimum for Mbuna Imo. A seven foot tank is best Imo. A 125 or larger. 

2. You can throw the 1 inch of fish per gallon right out the window with Mbuna. Over stocking your tank is a must. You need to spread the aggression out. You do not want one fish getting picked on constantly. For example in a 55 I would have 4-5 different species and 5-10 of each depending on what species you pick.

3. Watch your male female ratios. Ideally you want 2 males and 3 to 5 females per species.

4. Have a lot of rock work. Mbuna a rock dwelling fish and need caves for hiding, escaping, breeding ect.

5. Do your homework. Learn about the fish you want to keep. There is a lot of good info on the net. Google is your friend.

6. Change water. Over stocked tanks need water changes more often. I have found once a week to work well.

This is just a small bit of what I have learned over the past few years. I am happy to answer any questions and help.


----------



## coralbandit

I'll add the little I know about AC;
If you can or the LFS can an all male tanks is actually safer(no females to compete for).
Definately overstock!Tons of rock work like 2 caves per fish or as big a pile of rocks as possible.
Only species from 1 lake(do not mix fish from different lakes)either Malawi,Tanganyika, or Victoria.The malawis are the most ;colorful,aggressive and largest.The Tangs are more laid back and have some "dwarf" type species.I kept Tangs in my 135g for 5 years many different species bred few fry survived.
Lake victoria are much less common so I really don't know much about them.
You may get away with the fish you have NOW,but check back in a year,I'll bet ;no danios(if you go with Malawis(called mbunas),and no "convict(he's a South american cichlid).The yellow lab will be much bigger and boss,depending on who you choose to stock with.
You are really pushing the limit trying Malawis in a 30,success will be hit or miss.No malawi will fit in a 30 in a year Steven is correct they need a much larger tank.


----------



## StevenT

I agree with most of what CB said except for an all male tank. Peacocks and haps yes all male all the way. Mbuna not so much. The males will eventually tear each other apart. I only two keepers that have had successful all male Mbuna tanks. They both told me it is not for the faint of hart. I am sure there are others who have done it but it is not for beginners. I am only talking about lake Malawi here. I know nothing about the other lakes.


----------



## swimwiththefishes

coralbandit said:


> I'll add the little I know about AC;
> If you can or the LFS can an all male tanks is actually safer(no females to compete for).
> Definately overstock!Tons of rock work like 2 caves per fish or as big a pile of rocks as possible.
> Only species from 1 lake(do not mix fish from different lakes)either Malawi,Tanganyika, or Victoria.The malawis are the most ;colorful,aggressive and largest.The Tangs are more laid back and have some "dwarf" type species.I kept Tangs in my 135g for 5 years many different species bred few fry survived.
> Lake victoria are much less common so I really don't know much about them.
> You may get away with the fish you have NOW,but check back in a year,I'll bet ;no danios(if you go with Malawis(called mbunas),and no "convict(he's a South american cichlid).The yellow lab will be much bigger and boss,depending on who you choose to stock with.
> You are really pushing the limit trying Malawis in a 30,success will be hit or miss.No malawi will fit in a 30 in a year Steven is correct they need a much larger tank.


the tank they are in CB- I think you may or may not have seen in other posts? 30g is PURELY a temp tank I plan on having as large of a tank min 75G before 1 year. this is to see how the wife reacts to homing fish the noise the smell yada yada.... IF the goal was to house my stock to maturity in this tank I know i would be in trouble....its a ploy to go WOW look how big they are getting and let the wife know they need more space or (perhaps her fav) wont survive...O know that is not nice but hey worst case scenario she doesnt deal with tank well I return the fishies and sell the tank... no harm no fowl....PS dont anyone say anything bout wasted money....*r2 small price to pay for the chance at something I know i love and enjoy. Trick here is to see if the wife can feel the same way. so far so good.

every fish in this tank is all Juvie they are tiny tiny well small to me maybe 1" but would be better to state like 1/2" - 3/4" best with 7 fish and a 30g tank 4.25 G per fish is addequate.... the AC are malawi the one i wasnt sure of (CONVICT) i was trying to say LOOKED like a convict kinda, 
These are what I think they are:
Cynotilapia afra
Melanochromis auratus
Metriaclima sp. "msobo" Magunga
Pseudotropheus crabro 
(2) danios
(1) Catfish- trying to find his / her name now... but is also from malawi

cheers.


----------



## swimwiththefishes

StevenT said:


> I agree with most of what CB said except for an all male tank. Peacocks and haps yes all male all the way. Mbuna not so much. The males will eventually tear each other apart. I only two keepers that have had successful all male Mbuna tanks. They both told me it is not for the faint of hart. I am sure there are others who have done it but it is not for beginners. I am only talking about lake Malawi here. I know nothing about the other lakes.


yes AC tanks can get very (PRISON like) if you know what i mean. i had AC's in my other tank years ago with a green severum (SHE) Dominated the entire tank laid eggs on a huge rock and then pickked off anyone who came near them. needless to say i tried into ducing new fish (VERY Agressive) to stand up to her ...didnt work after about $300 of intros i just let her have the tank. Was my favorite fish fed her like a dolphine she come right out of the water surface and eat from my hand.


----------



## StevenT

swimwiththefishes said:


> the tank they are in CB- I think you may or may not have seen in other posts? 30g is PURELY a temp tank I plan on having as large of a tank min 75G before 1 year. this is to see how the wife reacts to homing fish the noise the smell yada yada.... IF the goal was to house my stock to maturity in this tank I know i would be in trouble....its a ploy to go WOW look how big they are getting and let the wife know they need more space or (perhaps her fav) wont survive...O know that is not nice but hey worst case scenario she doesnt deal with tank well I return the fishies and sell the tank... no harm no fowl....PS dont anyone say anything bout wasted money....*r2 small price to pay for the chance at something I know i love and enjoy. Trick here is to see if the wife can feel the same way. so far so good.
> 
> every fish in this tank is all Juvie they are tiny tiny well small to me maybe 1" but would be better to state like 1/2" - 3/4" best with 7 fish and a 30g tank 4.25 G per fish is addequate.... the AC are malawi the one i wasnt sure of (CONVICT) i was trying to say LOOKED like a convict kinda,
> These are what I think they are:
> Cynotilapia afra
> Melanochromis auratus
> Metriaclima sp. "msobo" Magunga
> Pseudotropheus crabro
> (2) danios
> (1) Catfish- trying to find his / her name now... but is also from malawi
> 
> cheers.


I have the Msobo here. They are very aggressive. I recommend at least 10. The males are blue with a white blaze down their back. If you look down the list of threads I posted a video of one of my tanks. I think the vid shows the male clearly. The females are solid yellow.


----------



## swimwiththefishes

StevenT said:


> I have the Msobo here. They are very aggressive. I recommend at least 10. The males are blue with a white blaze down their back. If you look down the list of threads I posted a video of one of my tanks. I think the vid shows the male clearly. The females are solid yellow.


It appears i have similar (SOLID YELLOW) as in your tank 
Also the blue striped one at the start of the video looks like one i have. 7-12 seconds. except i dont see any yellow on fins maybe to young still?
What a great tank! I will figure out a way to pop up a video of my tank to show my fish I may even be off course on a few. *pc

NICE!

as of right now I am turning light on 530am ish leaving on till about 7 turning off going to work getting home 5-6pm light on tilll like 7-9 pm off for bed is that alright? the tank is fairly dim lit during the day I can see the fish fairly clearly with the natural light in the room (not in direct) ?


----------



## StevenT

swimwiththefishes said:


> It appears i have similar (SOLID YELLOW) as in your tank
> Also the blue striped one at the start of the video looks like one i have. 7-12 seconds. except i dont see any yellow on fins maybe to young still?
> What a great tank! I will figure out a way to pop up a video of my tank to show my fish I may even be off course on a few. *pc
> 
> NICE!
> 
> as of right now I am turning light on 530am ish leaving on till about 7 turning off going to work getting home 5-6pm light on tilll like 7-9 pm off for bed is that alright? the tank is fairly dim lit during the day I can see the fish fairly clearly with the natural light in the room (not in direct) ?


The blue stripped fish with the yellow back fin is:

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef.jpg

Still quite young.

Mbuna are indifferent to light. So just do what you want. I personally like algae. Gives the tank color and the fish eat it so I leave my lights on all day.


----------

